# Cyprichromis Wasting



## Michael R. (Oct 7, 2005)

I have a group of 10 _C. leptosoma_ (Mpulungu) 1-2" and one of them is looking sickly, and as I have read, may be considered 'wasting away'.

The fish is still eating, but is definately reclusive and pale, and thin!

What caused this and how could I possibly solve it?

Water parameters are normal, the other 9 fish are very healthy. I feed NLS Growth.

I do weekly water changes. There have been no changes in the past two weeks. I *HAVE* been treating the tank with clout because my _Tropheus_ were also doing the same thing (showing symptoms like the one Cyp.)!

However, I wouldn't expect to see these symptoms in my _Cyprichromis_ AFTER the clout treatment!

Mike


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

Michael, I will move this to illness section. I hope all is well with your fish.


----------



## SidGuppy (Sep 9, 2002)

get a med for skinflukes and get it fast.

I've seen this often enough. fish feeding OK, but the colors are bland. then slowly over weeks the fish gets thinner and thinner. then other sickness finish it off. then another one starts.

first time it happened on me -years ago- with Cyps it took me months (and dead Cyps) tofigure out what the ****.....

it's Gyrodactylus and Dactylogyrus wearing out your Cyps. get an anti-fluke/worm med and use it TWICE according to the disclaimer. once to finish the adult parasite, then a major waterchange after a few days and once again to rid hatched eggs or larvae.

if you skip the second dosage you must start all over.

do NOT forget the waterchange!!! otherwise you kill your fish. been there done that. these meds are in a different league from the itch-meds and all.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Sidguppy,

can you post the ingredients in the med you used--or the actual product? Probably need to look for something the same but different over here.

Mike: did the tropheus respond at all to the Clout?
What you describe _may be _what is often referred to as 'Skinny Disease'. If anti-parasite meds don't seem to be helping then you might try dosing with a combination of Maracyn and Maracyn-two. I've read numerous reports that this treatment seems to work on Skinny Disease.

Robin


----------



## Michael R. (Oct 7, 2005)

Unfortunately, since I've finished my Clout treatment, one fish died, and *no* sick fish were saved duirng the treatment (2 or 3).

I think the _Tropheus_ and _Cyprichromis_ have the same disease, but after treating with Clout, few fish in each of the colonies still look sickly.

Mike


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

So you ended up losing a few fish but I'm unclear, have some of the fish improved with the clout? If so then you might want to do a second round after a water change. 
Otherwise you might want to either switch to a different anti parasite med or go with the antibiotic treatment.

Robin


----------



## alexlee04 (Jul 19, 2009)

I would like to give this thread a bump. There is also someone with a similar problem posting on the tang. section.

I have recently lost a cyp to this very thing and now another one (her sibling) is showing the same symptoms. I suspect that it is in fact a parasite of some sort. All of my fish in all of my tanks have been scratching on rocks for the past few months with no sign of ich.

Now my two smallest cyps which haven't grown a cm. in the last 3 months have this sunken stomach. Today I plan on heading to my LFS to look for anti-fluke/worm medication. I'll let everyone know if it works.

I have 0-ammonia 0-Nitrites 20-ppm Nitrates. I do weekly water changes of 50%. I feed two times daily.


----------

